# Deactivated



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

i couldn't fit a wheelchair in my car and canceled the ride....now they deactivated me.....after 5000 + rides on Uber counties service animals and other people with walkers etc,....one a hole whose wheelchair was too big for my car and deactivated...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

What size car are you driving? 
Did you admit to refusing a wheelchair?
Wheel chairs are collapsible, but you could have tried canceling by selecting “too much luggage.”


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

some wheelchairs even when collapsing the trunk won't close......I've tried....Infinit G35....and I did select too much luggage


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Might be a waste of time, but go to the hub and explain that you tried to store the oversized wheelchair onto your vehicle and it created a safety issue (blocked vision, etc). Tell the hub you even tried so diligently to store the wheelchair that it scratched & damaged the vehicle. They can check the log and see how long you were parked at the pickup point. If you flew by then your story won’t be as believable.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> i couldn't fit a wheelchair in my car and canceled the ride....now they deactivated me.....after 5000 + rides on Uber counties service animals and other people with walkers etc,....one a hole whose wheelchair was too big for my car and deactivated...


Can you post your emails to Uber? What was your exact response to Uber?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I offered to transport the person since the wheelchair didn't fit....Ubers response

Additionally, all drivers who partner with Uber agree to accommodate assistive devices to the maximum extent possible. Refusing to do so may result in permanent deactivation of an account.

Basically you must also transport the device....that was their answer.....so here in south florida with an oversupply of drivers they can deactivate me and others because I suspect this person manipulates the system.....and Uber can say look at how many drivers we deactivate.....to look good in ADA compliance..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber reviewed the amount of time you spent at the pickup point. You flew by, and Uber knows you didn't even bother to attempt loading the wheelchair, that's why you got dumped.
Enjoy your career with Lyft.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber reviewed the amount of time you spent at the pickup point. You flew by, and Uber knows you didn't even bother to attempt loading the wheelchair, that's why you got dumped.
> Enjoy your career with Lyft.


Read my history gomer.

I've taken dozen of service animals and handicapped pax in my almost 2 years. I accommodate so many. Then just one lying pax hole and Uber sides with her.

My mistake was not filming the event. Only video evidence will save a driver versus a handicapped person

And don't worry grossed my $120 a day since only on lyft But soon I give this crud up. Tired of beating my car to death


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> What size car are you driving?
> Did you admit to refusing a wheelchair?
> Wheel chairs are collapsible, but you could have tried canceling by selecting "too much luggage."


the wheelchairs with the big round wheels are huge and barely fit in most trunks. I used to drive for a car service that used Lincoln Town cars and it was hard to even fit them in those huge trunks, you had to remove the foot rests first. There is no way they would fit in a compact trunk. The new ones that collapse and are meant to be pushed with the small wheels may fit in some.

With Uber I did have one ride with a huge wheel wheelchair, it was a young man and his father, i had a compact hatchback and I was lucky to get it in because I was able to put on of the rear seats down, but the truck part is only like a foot wide so the older man was squeezed into the other half of the back seat with an artificial leg and the son was squeezed in the from with the chair all the way forward and the app failed mid route and I almost only got paid $2.40 instead of the lousy $5 ride.

But I guess they had been refused before because the old man was hiding behind parked cars and drunk as a one legged skunk.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’ve had wheelchair rides before. Did a round trip 2 weeks ago took a guy to VA hospital. No issues. The wheelchair collapsed and just fit by an inch. Guy was cool and tipped $1 each way. On Lyft.

Had another a few months back similar chair it collapsed and it fit by an inch. Guy was a jerk. Former gang banger now a motivational speaker paralyzed by car accident. I had to help lift him He got in car car and called an Uber rep directly and addressed the Uber rep by name. Complained previous driver canceled. The. The pax spoke to me about his history and promised to take tip in app. Yeah. Nothing. For $5 ride. 

I have a theory that Uber fixes these passengers rating at 5.0. Because I've done wheelchair rides before and they were 5.0 as I remember just like the last one and I bet drivers consistently low rate them to never see them again. Who really would want to get another $5 or less ride and to deal with all that

The local bus had a special lift that helps assist and lift the pax and chair into the bus. Plus the bus driver is paid by the hour and has benefits. 
We drivers have no such device


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> Read my history gomer.


You be Gomer. I'll be Goober.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber reviewed the amount of time you spent at the pickup point. You flew by, and Uber knows you didn't even bother to attempt loading the wheelchair, that's why you got dumped.
> Enjoy your career with Lyft.


Person with wheelchair must be in it during transit. If person fall, then driver got blame. Wheelchair rides got wav( wheelchair accessible vehicle)


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

This is why you always carry rope in the trunk. Place the handicap pax in the back seat, tie a rope to the chair and tow away.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

If wheelchair won’t fit in the trunk, put it in the back seat and the rider in the trunk


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> If wheelchair won't fit in the trunk, put it in the back seat and the rider in the trunk


You meant front seat I assume?

Yeah no you didn't...

I loled when I read it.

Some wheelchairs I've had to throw in the back seat cause I just couldn't get it to fit.

It really sucks because you have no way to fight this at all.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> i couldn't fit a wheelchair in my car and canceled the ride....now they deactivated me.....after 5000 + rides on Uber counties service animals and other people with walkers etc,....one a hole whose wheelchair was too big for my car and deactivated...


Seriously, uber doesn't care if u have 10,000 rides and a 5 star score.
You're highly expendable as a nonemployee in an industry with an endless supply of drivers.

WAV, Service Dogs and cancelling already accepted requests are a Hot Spot

We're all one screwup from deactivation


----------



## Denver_uber_dude (Mar 22, 2016)

that is outrageous!!! to get canned from this stupid company with their ridiculous, absurd policies its actually a blessing and the best thing to happen!!!


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Uber is so dumb. What a rejected rule. Stick with lyft.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> You be Gomer. I'll be Goober.


Butt...Gomer can SING!!!

Goobers claim is as a mechanic...

And anyone can do that....!???

Rakos


----------



## Flex (Jun 3, 2016)

They have 2 seperate services for wheel chair accessible rides. Dont participate in them. Its not a requirement


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Flex said:


> They have 2 seperate services for wheel chair accessible rides. Dont participate in them. Its not a requirement


If it's a folding wheelchair your obligated to take them and load the wheelchair yourself.


----------

